# My Man Cave Pics



## royhubbs (Feb 10, 2009)

Just figured id post pics of my modest setup . I just hooked up a fan to exhaust smoke out of the room yesterday, and weatherstripped the door, so the smoke wouldn't go throughout the house.


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

nice cave


----------



## Bermac (Feb 9, 2009)

Very nice. I suggested something like that to my wife and got shot down. I guess I'll have to build a barn instead.


----------



## Hot Stuff x (Jan 2, 2009)

Schweeeet!! If it weren't for the Dark Knight posters and the flat TV, I'd be having 70's fllashbacks!


----------



## ProBe (Jan 8, 2009)

Sweet setup.


----------



## randommcsmokesalot (Dec 27, 2008)

love the record collection


----------



## Vinnie (Nov 27, 2008)

I like the bong, don't ship it to PA, they will be waiting for you. Or was that just a piece of art that looks like a bong?
Nice hang out room, I get the cold garage, with lots of rules.
Vinnie


----------



## docruger (Feb 12, 2009)

Hot Stuff x said:


> Schweeeet!! If it weren't for the Dark Knight posters and the flat TV, I'd be having 70's fllashbacks!


i was thinking the same thing about the 70s flashbacks


----------



## royhubbs (Feb 10, 2009)

Hot Stuff x said:


> Schweeeet!! If it weren't for the Dark Knight posters and the flat TV, I'd be having 70's fllashbacks!


LOL, I kick it old school



Vinnie said:


> I like the bong, don't ship it to PA, they will be waiting for you. Or was that just a piece of art that looks like a bong?
> Nice hang out room, I get the cold garage, with lots of rules.
> Vinnie


is it the dragon you speak of? That is an incence holder, the smoke comes out its mouth.



randommcsmokesalot said:


> love the record collection


Thanks, Most of them are from my Dad when he was in college, luckily he actually liked good music


----------



## d_day (Aug 24, 2008)

[drool]

Oooooh! Records!

[/drool]


----------



## randommcsmokesalot (Dec 27, 2008)

d_day said:


> [drool]
> 
> Oooooh! Records!
> 
> [/drool]


I hear ya, mine are all in a storage closet. I almost sold my turntable until my wife convinced me otherwise!


----------



## golfermd (Feb 18, 2009)

Nice collection of vinyl!


----------



## d_day (Aug 24, 2008)

randommcsmokesalot said:


> I hear ya, mine are all in a storage closet. I almost sold my turntable until my wife convinced me otherwise!


 Never, _ever_, sell a turntable unless you have a better one to replace it with.


----------



## baddddmonkey (Oct 13, 2008)

Thats great! Xbox, Flat Screen TV, Records, Mini-Fridge possibly filled with beer....what more could a man want?


----------



## royhubbs (Feb 10, 2009)

baddddmonkey said:


> Thats great! Xbox, Flat Screen TV, Records, Mini-Fridge possibly filled with beer....what more could a man want?


Sadly I have about 3 beers left


----------



## slyder (Mar 17, 2009)

randommcsmokesalot said:


> love the record collection


Is that what those were? :hmm:


----------



## rlaliberty (Jul 6, 2008)

i wish so badly i could smoke inside. even a modest room is better than a cold deck! looking good.


----------



## darkninja67 (Feb 7, 2009)

nice Roy, when are you hosting a herf?


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

Very cozy looking!


----------



## royhubbs (Feb 10, 2009)

darkninja67 said:


> nice Roy, when are you hosting a herf?


Well, I Would gladly host one. But it wouldn't be much of a herf considering there are TWO chairs . Maybe I could get someone to bring a beanbag chair or two lol.


----------



## Schecter30 (Dec 12, 2006)

Nice, seems very chill. Everything you'd need IMO ha. Gotta love playing records, superb sound.


----------

